# Could anyone help me identify this meldoy?



## Pierrre (Sep 4, 2010)

Good evening =)

Basically, I was just watching a documentation a minute ago. Ok the documenation wasn't the best, but at the beginning, the first 1:20 seconds, they played a really nice melody. I wonder if someone knows the name of the composer or the piece. I thought about Jan Ladislav Dusík, but I am not sure and I couldn't find any informations.


----------

